# envoyer les mails depuis ipod touch



## tanucha (4 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour tout le mode et bonne année,

voilà mon problème:

Mon mail est bien configuré, j'arrive à lire mon courrier mais chaque fois que je souhaite envoyer un message  j'obtiens ceci "Echec de l'envoi du courrier L'une des adresses des destinataires était incorrecte"

Qn aurait une idée???
Merci d'avance


----------



## DeepDark (4 Janvier 2009)

Les paramètres du serveur sortant sont-ils bien renseignés?
Je pense notamment au nom d'utilisateur et au mot de passe (j'ai eu le même "problème").


A vérifier depuis l'iPod.


----------



## tanucha (4 Janvier 2009)

Pourrais tu me souffler le chemin à parcourir pour vérifier les paramètres?
Merci


----------



## DeepDark (4 Janvier 2009)

tanucha a dit:


> Pourrais tu me souffler le chemin à parcourir pour vérifier les paramètres?
> Merci


Réglages > Mail, contact... > compte XXX > Sélectionner le serveur d'envoi > serveur XXX > et remplir nom d'utilisateur et MDP si nécessaire


----------



## tanucha (4 Janvier 2009)

Tout ça est bien renseigné dans mes réglages mais le courrier ne part toujours pas :-(


----------



## matdu (4 Janvier 2009)

Jai aussi le meme  problème je reçois les emails mais je ne peux pas les envoyer


----------

